# shrimp sauce over linguini



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Delicious Shrimp Sauce…
A gentleman from another cooking forum made this…it looked so good
so, I tried to duplicate it…it was yummy. So, I followed his lead…

First remove the shells from shrimp and sauté the shells in olive oil and garlic then added about 1 1/2 cups of white wine and simmered it - reducing it in half…remove and discard shrimp shells and set reduction aside….then make the tomato sauce.
Fry 3 cloves of garlic in olive oil then add one can plum tomatoes ( mash tomatoes with potato masher) 1/2 can tomato paste, add 2 Tab chopped parsley, 2 tab chopped basil, 1 teaspoon Italian seasoning, salt/pepper, a pinch or two of red pepper flakes, and add the shrimp and wine reduction. simmer for about 25 minutes…
For the shrimp…’sift’ some seasoned flour and add salt/ pepper and some paprika …(the sifting makes a light coating) and toss Shrimp in flour and sauté in a bit of hot olive oil…deglaze pan with a smidgeon more white wine and add it to your simmering sauce…toss spaghetti with the sauce for a couple of minutes then and surround dish with Shrimp…sprinkle with some chopped parsley and more red pepper if desired.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Yup, the best chef in America. Beautiful!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

thanks Rocky, I can live a month on a good compliment. 😃


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

They say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach.
Do you realize how many men here are in love with you? 😍 

🍻


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> They say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach.
> Do you realize how many men here are in love with you? 😍
> 
> 🍻


You’re so nice. 💕


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Sounds like an Italian inspired dish and good too.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

I just spent $120 at a Thai restaurant because everything looked so good. Do you make any Thai food? 😍


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

RockyMtBeerMan said:


> I just spent $120 at a Thai restaurant because everything looked so good. Do you make any Thai food? 😍


I’ve made chicken satay and Thai fried rice with pineapple. I make mostly chinese and Japanese dishes…today, I pick up skirt steak so, tomorrow night we’re going German all the way…
Rouladen, homemade red cabbage, and spatzel.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Sounds like an Italian inspired dish and good too.


It is Italian. Usually I make shrimp parmagina or shrimp scampi.
both dishes are pictured.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job Knot!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

J. V. said:


> Nice job Knot!


Thanks, JV!💕


----------

